#   ,   ,   ?
,    ,   ?

----------

:   ?

----------


## Virgo

-      (),  -            ,        -

----------

?

----------

"", 2007, N 7

      ?

    ,  ,    .  ,  ,    ,    .  ,       .      ,          ?

                 .         ,          .         :   ,     ,    .



             .      ,          ,  , .
           ,        . ,    (Total Quality Management),    ,        .     "  " (    - Total cash management (TCM))       .  TCM      :
-             ;
-         .
  TCM    , ,   ,     ,    ,      .   TCM     ,               ,     ,         .



               :  ,           .         ,     , ,         .
    , ,                    .   ,     ,              .
     () -      ,   .      ,         -       .   ,          ,     ,   .        " ,    ?".  ,          ,           ,          .       ,    :
-        ;
-      ;
- ,          ,      ()   ();
-     .

.   ""
   :
-   -      ;
-  , ..           ;
-   -  ,   ,        ;
- ,       .

 -    

      :   .
       ,     .        ,     ,      , ..    .             , ,  , ,     .
     ,            ,         , ..    . , ,   ,   ,       .
    ,  - ,   ,          .  ,      "  "  "      "    .       ,     ,    .
     ,     ,       .           ,   ,        .     ,       ,  ,   ,  , ,           ,            .

 ,   

            ,  -.           .               ,    .  ,          ,     , -MBA, MBA  .,      ,  .      ,      , ,   , ,      :        ,      .          ,    :
-      ;
-   ;
-      ;
-   ;
-    ;
-      ;
-   ;
-    ,   ,        ;
-       .
   -   ,      -      .            ,         .

.




23.03.2007

----------


## Spiridonov

-   , ..         ( ,  10   - 10    ).

  -    (   - )           .    -            ,    .

     -          ,      -  .

----------

> ,    ,   ?


1

----------

http://www.buhi.ru/text/32065-1.html

----------

!   :         ,   ,       ?

----------


## WKBAPKA

> -      (),  -            ,        -


          ...
   ,   ,       ...   ,                 . ,      ""   .   ,      .

   ,     Cash Flow  ,    ...

----------


## WKBAPKA

> !   :         ,   ,       ?


    ,     ...   ...       ...

----------

?    ?     ,  ,   ,

----------


## Nata_tata

, , ,  ,         ,    ...,    ,   .  , .  :Smilie:

----------

